#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-02-28
<reya276> Morning Everyone
<reya276> I know is Monday and is early and all that; But I have been seeing lots of Blog post and articles about The FOSS/Community being upset with Ubuntu what is all this about?
<reya276> Did Mark/Ubuntu do something wrong towards the community? Did they do a joint partnership with Apple/Microsoft that I'm not aware of or are they now charging a fee to use Ubuntu?
<maxolasersquad> reya276: I don't specifically what you have been reading about, but it is probably http://www.zdnet.com/blog/open-source/canonical-banshee-agree-to-disagree/8345
<maxolasersquad> And it gets more fun, https://twitter.com/#!/migueldeicaza/status/40878260325859328
<maxolasersquad> And for the record, I think the whole move to Banshee thing is a mistake.
<reya276> oh so this is why everyone is writing all this crap, I agree 100%. I hate banshee. But I also don't understand why Rhythmbox is not up to par with banshee
<mhall119> reya276: you can read my take on it all here: http://mhall119.com/2011/02/legally-open-socially-closed/
<reya276> cool
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: ping
<reya276> mhall119, very nice piece
<reya276> and I agree 100%
<reya276> I hope that I can change back to Rhythmbox and still be able to use the Ubuntu One music store with it as I do now
<chaynie> Hooray!
<DammitJim> mornign
 * chaynie is back.
<mhall119> Ubuntu  Developer Week starting now in #ubuntu-classroom and #ubuntu-classroom-chat
<mhall119> wb chaynie 
<chaynie> thanks, mhall119
<itnet7> RoAkSoAx: pong
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: dude did you finish cv?
<itnet7> RoAkSoAx: Yes pretty much...
<mhall119> good, otherwise I'd have to kick you
<itnet7> mhall119: ROFL
<itnet7> I need to be kicked 
<itnet7> I am motivated anytime I'm not here @ work
<itnet7> which is really bad to say
<itnet7> though things have minutely improved :-)
<maxolasersquad> Rock on everyone.  Happy bithday.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-03-01
<reya276> morning everyone
<maxolasersquad> Good morning reya276!
<jck77> hello everyone
<mhall119> ji
<jck77> anyone lucky enough to get a google chrome cr-48
<mhall119> I think a couple guys in here did
<jck77> what makes me mad is people selling it on ebay
<mhall119> can't remember who though
<jck77> and the reason why they are selling it
<jck77> mhall119: cool, they must be enjoying it
<jck77> wow this is the worst one http://cgi.ebay.com/Google-Chrome-CR48-laptop-/270711451857?pt=Laptops_Nov05&hash=item3f07a8f0d1
<jck77> lol at reason.... I dont have to use it
<jck77> * I dont have time to use it
<maxolasersquad> jck77: It is pretty crappy, but I'm pretty sure Google went in knowing this kind of thing was inevitable.
<maxolasersquad> I've got one btw.
<Chloric> good afternoon
<maxolasersquad> Chloric: Howdy
<Chloric> hey maxolaser!
<Chloric> when is the next community IRC meeting?
<maxolasersquad> Chloric: Have you checked the wiki?
<Chloric> not lately. so busy with projects
<Chloric> i havent even been on IRC in a month at best
<Chloric> alright, awesome, theres one on the 8th
<mhall119> Chloric: the next florida team meeting?
<Chloric> Yeah, its the 8th. i just checked
<Chloric> whats up mhall? i hear youre swamped
<mhall119> swamped?
<mhall119> not much more than usual
<Chloric> oh, just a tid-bit i read about putting qimo on the back burner for the moment
<mhall119> Chloric: qimo is still being worked on, the charity is on the back burner
<mhall119> though I'll admmit, I haven't worked on qimo in 2 months
<Chloric> oh =/ that sucks
<mhall119> :(
<Chloric> i'm trying to raise money myself ><
<Chloric> its a pain
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: applied yet?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-03-02
<Chloric> evening guys
<Chloric> oh hey itnet7
<ghuru> hello!
<itnet7> Hey there ghuru, was just about to go to bed, when I noticed you 'hello', How are you?
<itnet7> No worries if  you're not around just wanted to say hey!
<itnet7> ttys
<dantalizing> morning
<dantalizing> any sed/vim/regex heros awake?
<reya276> Morning Everyone
<dantalizing> morning reya276 
<reya276> dantalizingm, where is the schedule for the team meetings?
<reya276> wow after doing this mornings updates on one of my Ubuntu servers running 10.04 I this MSG "Your CPU appears to be lacking expected security protections.
<reya276> Please check your BIOS settings, or for more information, run:
<reya276>   /usr/bin/check-bios-nx --verbose"
<reya276> nice
<reya276> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Security/CPUFeatures
<jck77> Morning
<mhall119> reya276: there isn't currently a meeting scheduled
<mhall119> if there was, it'd be here: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-us-florida
<mhall119> RoAkSoAx is running a class in #ubuntu-classroom right now!
<jck77> mhall119: whats the topic?
<mhall119> TestDrive
<jck77> thanks
<mhall119> which is used for quick and easy testing of Ubuntu pre-releases
<jck77> I see
<reya276> Hey does anyone know what is the default services or port where windows printers connect to
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-03-03
<mhall119> depends on the protocol
 * mhall119 assumes you're talking network printing
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: ping
<Chloric> evening fellas
<itnet7> RoAkSoAx: pong
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: pm
<mhall119> morning itnet7 
<mhall119> and RoAkSoAx 
<DammitJim> morning
<RoAkSoAx> morning mhall119 :)
<itnet7> hey there mhall119 !
<reya276> Morning everyone
<itnet7> Morning reya276 !
<itnet7> Hope things get better today, read you FB post
<reya276> LOL, yeah me too man
<itnet7> read you/read your/s/
<reya276> feel like total junk today
<itnet7> Sorry to hear that
<reya276> itnet7, do you know of a good guide to setup an ssh/SFTP for clients to connect to a Ubuntu server and Download/Upload files to
<itnet7> reya276: I think there are some really good Server Community Documents that are pretty straightforward, let me see if I can find some links
<reya276> ah cool, thanks. I'm actually looking in there now but I don't see anything like what I want to do. I know that at some point when I was a total newbie with Ubuntu I saw something where you could sertup OpenSSH with Mysql and use to allow clients to connect
<maxolasersquad> reya276: sudo apt-get install ssh
<maxolasersquad> Then any user on that machine can connect remotely.  ssh user@host
<reya276> oh yeah I got OpenSSH install already, but I need to know how to add multiple users kind a like a an SFTP
<reya276> without having to create system accounts
<maxolasersquad> The same way you add any other user to your ubuntu machine
<maxolasersquad> You could create a guest account, and then ask for ssh keys.
<reya276> right but then that would create multiple accounts on the server
<maxolasersquad> But that would bypass any sort of seperation of users.
<reya276> I know there is a way to do it with mySQL
<maxolasersquad> Assuming that seperation of users is desirable.
<maxolasersquad> ssh, at its core, allows users of a Unix machine to connect remotely.  I don't think there's any way for someone to connect to a machine over ssh without a user account.  Then again, ssh is pretty powerful and I don't even begin to know all of its uses.
<reya276> what I have also is that while a user is logged on to the server they can see other users home dir
<reya276> and see their files and folders
<reya276> oh wait can I create a group called external users and then make them part of that group then can I allow them to only see their files/folders
<mhall119> reya276: ssh requires a shell program, but I seem to recall that there is a special one that can be used to only allow SFTP, without being able to browse other people's stuff
<mhall119> reya276: check out http://www.pizzashack.org/rssh/ it might do what you want
<reya276> yeah is called mySecureShell but the connection on that is way slow
<reya276> oh this is something new, thanks
<reya276> ok is there a way to create users so that they can only see their user files/folders but no other users?
<maxolasersquad> I believe that SFTP is its own protocol that doesn't necessarily have anything to do with FTP or SSH.  IIRC, SFTP is a means of transfering files over a secure connection, but it is not FTP over SSH.
<maxolasersquad> Though, I could be wrong.
<mhall119> reya276: yeah, chroot jails, it mentions them in the FAQ of that program
<mhall119> maxolasersquad: SFTP is tied to SSH, but different from FTP
<maxolasersquad> mhall119: Thanks.
<mhall119> you are corrent that it is not FTP over SSH, it is a different protocol, but it does run over SSH
<mhall119> FTPS (confusingly enough) _is_ the FTP protocol over SSL
<reya276> yeah but that app says there are pontential security risk and I'm not that good at configuring things
<reya276> the default ssh setup right now is secure tight and all I really need to is to not let users see each others files/folders
<reya276> ssh conn is fine for them to use as they will be using WinSCP to connect or any other SSH client they can configure
<reya276> we have a similar setup but is tied to our Ubuntu email server and that server is slow as hell due to it being so old
<reya276> it's a Dell 2650
<reya276> Ah I figured it out, if you set the permissions to sudo chmod -R 700 /home/<userdir> it will only allow that particular user to see his files and folders no one else will be able to see them.
<reya276> and then on the SSH Server for maximum security you set the Allow Root login to NO and then create a group for the users whom will be connecting, make them part of that group and then on the...
<reya276> SSH server you "Allow all Users from X group" to connect as well as "Allow individual X user" to connect and there yah got a nice and tight SSH with no slowdown
<reya276> as long as those SSH keys hold one should be OK
<reya276> Also it is best to have a Hardware Firewall not a software one, or if you can have both would be even better
<maxolasersquad> reya276: IMHO software firewalls are just for outbound protection.  Inbound should be done with a hardware solution.
<maxolasersquad> And a NAT solution will take care of most of your inbound needs.
<reya276> exactly
<reya276> which is why I suggested both
<reya276> but Hardware one is just fine too
<reya276> as long as it is a good one'
<maxolasersquad> I only roll with a hardware firewall.  I'm not too concerned with outbound security.
<maxolasersquad> Which is just a personal preference.
<reya276> And make sure you let that bad boy do the One-To-One NAT conns and straight
<reya276> oh hey this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cLDLAXRetWU&feature=player_embedded is pretty cool I had no Idea you could make AWN your default Panel for GNome, I guess you could do the same with Docky
<Epidemic> i'm a doctor not a physicist
<xfGolden> Any fellow Palm Beach area Penguins?
<Epidemic> i'm in martin county
<Epidemic> does that count?
<xfGolden> Think I was just up that way a couple days ago working at the fpl plant
<xfGolden> It's a little north but I guess I could say it semi counts
<xfGolden> anyone in here active in the pbclug?
<Epidemic> I was just at improv last night to see Gabriel Iglesias
<xfGolden> Thats one funny Mexican :p
<Epidemic> it was an awesome show
<xfGolden> I bet
<xfGolden> Was working on a friends wifi .. last night .. ~500ft between the house and guest house .. 
<xfGolden> setup my cantennas to prove to him that it's really not that long of a distance for the right setup
<xfGolden> then we proceeded to mount and aim a pair of unused satellite dishes at each other .. that was impressive .. overkill a little but cool to do
<xfGolden> bbl
<cjohnston> itnet7: ping
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-03-04
<MichelleQ> itnet7: when you get a minute, PM me please sir?
<Chloric> good evening florida
<xfGolden> One pit here in florida .. wooden decks rot out in record time .. 
<tiemonster> Anyone around this morning?
<mhall119> morning tiemonster 
<tiemonster> mhall119: hey there
<tiemonster> can I get your opinion on something?
<tiemonster> how secret should load data for a server be?
<tiemonster> I'm thinking of exposing uptime, load averages, memory and CPU usage via a web service
<mhall119> what do you mean?
<mhall119> oh
<tiemonster> and I'm wondering how much I should worry about security
<mhall119> well, it might tell a potential attacker when their attacks are having an impact
<mhall119> in theory it could expose information about what versions of software you're running
<tiemonster> I have HTTP basic auth on there
<mhall119> for example, if there's an apache bug that causes CPU usage to spike for a certain kind of HTTP request, they can use that to know that you're running a version prior to that being fixed
<mhall119> ok, so you have to log in to see it
<tiemonster> yeah
<mhall119> then there's not much harm, I would think
<tiemonster> ok
<tiemonster> so how do I accurately determine CPU and memory usage on linux?
<mhall119> /proc/cpuinfo  and /proc/meminfo
<tiemonster> CPU = (user + sys) / (user + sys + idle) ?
<mhall119> or /proc/loadavg
<tiemonster> I'm displaying load averages as well
<tiemonster> but I'm trying to get percentages for memory and CPU used like when you log into Ubuntu server
<mhall119> tiemonster: the scripts that ubuntu server uses for those stats are in /usr/lib/byobu
<tiemonster> thanks!
<reya276> Morning everyone
<tiemonster> mhall119: I humbly submit for peer review: https://github.com/tiemonster/monitor.js
<mhall119> nice
<mhall119> I haven't played with Node.js yet
<maxolasersquad> If I run a command in bash followed by an ampersand, and then log out of my session, the program should still be running, right?
<maxolasersquad> tiemonster: I hope node.js convinces other languages to implement call backs, and create libraries that embrace non-blocking theory.
<tiemonster> maxolasersquad: I'll be working on a non-blocking python application server next year
<mhall119> maxolasersquad: depends on whether the tty stays alive when you log out or not
<mhall119> tiemonster: using twisted?
<maxolasersquad> I'm logging in to a remote server to kick off a ruby script, that should just keep on running.
<maxolasersquad> I want to be able to log out of my remote session and still have it running.
<jtatum> maxolasersquad:  man nohup
<maxolasersquad> Yay, python errors in my IRC!
<jtatum> (closing terminal = hangup)
<maxolasersquad> jtatum: Come again.
<jtatum> when you close a terminal, a signal is sent to all processes descended from the terminal (SIGHUP). starting a process with nohup makes it immune to that signal.
<maxolasersquad> ahh, ok
<tiemonster> maxolasersquad: yes
<jtatum> from the wikipedia article: nohup ./myprogram > foo.out 2> foo.err < /dev/null &
<maxolasersquad> jtatum: nohup ruby sql2git.rb >> sql2git.log
<maxolasersquad> nohup ruby sql2git.rb >> sql2git.log 2> sql2git.err < /dev/null &
<jtatum> the reason you want to redirect stdin, stdout and stderr is because those handles will no longer exist after you log out
<jtatum> 'course, i suppose most people would use screen to do this
<maxolasersquad> I really just need this to be background process.  It doesn't need to be attached to any session.
<maxolasersquad> Cool, I detached my session and it is clearly still running.
<jtatum> you mentioned ruby. mongrel?
<maxolasersquad> jtatum: We have two developers that code all their background stuff in ruby.
<maxolasersquad> All our web stuff is in PHP, so if we could move to ruby that would be a good step up.
<jtatum> ahhh, gotchya
<jtatum> well, at some point probably want to write an upstart script for it
<jtatum> upstart has process monitoring and junk which is better for a daemon that needs to do real work
<maxolasersquad> jtatum: This is on a Solaris machine.  Our server team is a few miles away.  Things like that are not easily accomplished.
<jtatum> i see
<maxolasersquad> There's a sliver of a chance we may move at least on of our Unix machine to Ubuntu server running as a VM in the server farm.
<maxolasersquad> A small sliver.
<reya276> do any of you know of a good Linux hosting and that is not too expensive?
<tiemonster> reya276: for what?
<tiemonster> like VPS?
<mhall119> reya276: Amazon's cloud service gives you a free year of their "Micro" instance, I've been running that for my sites since November
<tiemonster> mhall119: can I bounce some ideas off of you?
<mhall119> reya276: http://aws.amazon.com/free/
<mhall119> tiemonster: sure
<tiemonster> so I'm trying to make a web services aggregator
<tiemonster> should I simply proxy server-side, or should I actually store credentials?
<tiemonster> I'm trying to make the dashboard to end all dashboards
<tiemonster> to integrate with every tool I use on a daily basis
<mhall119> do the credentials contain private/secret data?
<reya276> no just simple regular webhosting
<tiemonster> yes
<mhall119> tiemonster: is it all internal?
<tiemonster> no
<mhall119> so you've have to store someone's password in clear text (or some form that you can get clear text from)
<tiemonster> AES 256-bit
<mhall119> but then you'd have to store the decryption key somewhere the server can access it
<tiemonster> or I could simply delegate all authentication to the browser
<mhall119> if that's an option, it'd be more secure
<tiemonster> ok. let me explain my idea.
<tiemonster> if I delegate, you'll get a pop-up modal authentication box for every web service
<tiemonster> you'd have to log into each service one after the other
<tiemonster> if I store them on the server, then the username for the site is the configuration filename, and their password is the encryption key
<tiemonster> if the config file doesn't exist, authentication fails
<tiemonster> if I don't get valid plaintext back (JSON in this case) then authentication fails
<tiemonster> then you have one login for the dashboard, and all your credentials are stored in encrypted form on the server
<mhall119> okay, so you don't store the decryption key, the user supplies it, that sounds good
<tiemonster> yep
<tiemonster> mhall119: I guess I can try it with delegation for a while and see how annoying it is
<zoopster> mhall119:  t -10 days saw your name on email today....nice.
<mhall119> zoopster: yeah, my first company-wide email :)
<rmcbride> mhall119: yea I was just going to say what zoopster said
<zoopster> yup...allhands...you are more famous than you know
<mhall119> because of the email, or before it?
<maxolasersquad> mhall119: Are you working for Canonical now?
<mhall119> maxolasersquad: I will be in a little over a week
<maxolasersquad> Congratulations.
<mhall119> thanks
<maxolasersquad> What are you to be working on?
<mhall119> websites and webapps
<maxolasersquad> Cool.
<mhall119> yeah, I'm excited
<mhall119> tiemonster: you around?
<polomonster> mhall119: when I'm not netsplitting
<tiemonster> mhall119: are *you* around?
<mhall119> tiemonster: lightning project talks in #ubuntu-classroom going on now
<mhall119> if you want to plug your monitor.js
<tiemonster> nah
<mhall119> ok, thought I'd offer
<tiemonster> thanks
<tiemonster> I'll watch, though
<tiemonster> mhall119: so how does your project differ from AWN? I almost entirely missed your talk.
<mhall119> tiemonster: mostly in the fact that mine is very small
<mhall119> and very narrow in scope
<mhall119> it's not a dock, or a window switcher, or anything like that
<mhall119> just launchers from the menus
<mhall119> the only fancy thing it does is scale down the size of the icons as you add more
<tiemonster> I need to figure out how to package node applications as debs
<tiemonster> I need to figure out how to package node itself as a deb
<mhall119> is node.js in the repos?
<tiemonster> unfortunately not
<tiemonster> the workflow is very git centric right now
<mhall119> that's okay, launchpad can import and track git branches i think
<tiemonster> so just import it and create a PPA?
<tiemonster> I'd have to throw an init script in there somewhere
<mhall119> yeah,there'd be setup
<mhall119> you'd have to create all the debian control files, for example
<tiemonster> mhall119: so about this dashboard project I'm working on
<tiemonster> it would make way more sense as a desktop application, wouldn't it?
<Epidemic> anyone ever check out damnyouautocorrect.com? :)
<RoAkSoAx> mhall119: congratulations
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: ping
<reya276> hey what is the sudo command to completely remove OpenOffice?
<reya276> is it sudo apt-get remove --purge openoffice? because every time I try it I get the package cannot be found
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-03-05
<mhall119> cjohnston: http://www.sun-n-fun.org/
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-03-06
<tiemonster> anyone lingering tonight?
 * mhall119 lingers
<tiemonster> mhall119: are the BSD and MIT licenses similar/compatible?
<mhall119> Compatible at least, I'm not sure how similar
<tiemonster> hmm
<tiemonster> I'm not an expert in licensing
<mhall119> me either
<tiemonster> MIT seems like a good purpose "do whatever the heck you want with it" license, but a lot of Node.js stuff is BSD
<mhall119> those are called lawyers
<tiemonster> very specialized lawyers
<mhall119> BSD is pretty much "do whatever the heck you want with it, just make sure you let everybody know where you got it from"
<tiemonster> k
<RoAkSoAx> mhall119: ping
<mhall119> RoAkSoAx needs an always-on client
<katyl> Anyone go to the Melbourne Lug?
<mhall119> itnet7 probably 
<katyl> Moving down there sometime soon, wondering if I should go.
<katyl> Never been a lug type'o guy.
<greiser> hey
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-02-27
<pak33m> shhhhh
<pak33m> quiet
 * mhall119 YELLS!
<govatent> cookies
<pak33m> mhall119: typo in yer last ques
<pak33m> to cjohnston that is
<pak33m> hehe
<cjohnston> huh?
<pak33m> i was reading the blog post mhall119 where he interviewed you and the last ques has a typo is all
<pak33m> no biggie 
<pak33m> and trying to make some noise in her, you know how i do
<pak33m> ;)
<cjohnston> ahh
<cjohnston> pak33m: Friday... my house....
<pak33m> can kids come
<pak33m> sfk?
<cjohnston> sfk?
<cjohnston> global jam
<pak33m> safe for kids
<pak33m> tehe
<cjohnston> work
<cjohnston> programming
<cjohnston> isnt your daughter in school now?
<cjohnston> seems like she should be
<pak33m> boffum
<pak33m> i mean both of them
<cjohnston> its 1030 am pak33m 
<mhall119> pak33m: where?
<cjohnston> mhall119: it looks like you bolded my last answer
<cjohnston> http://mhall119.com/2012/02/how-the-ubuntu-florida-team-jams/
<govatent> nice
<cjohnston> govatent: you can come up too
<govatent> what day is it? 
<pak33m> what? 10:30 am
<pak33m> some people have to work
<pak33m> ;)
<govatent> lol
<pak33m> cjohnston: that too
<pak33m> mhall119: What kinds of activities to you plan of doing as part of your upcoming jam?
<pak33m> that one
<pak33m> no biggie like i said
<pak33m> me being me
<govatent> I found something I am actually able to help with as far as ubuntu goes. While i was in Israel I organized a meetup and found that they need help summiting code because they are to busy to do it. 
<mhall119> pak33m: cjohnston: fixed now, thanks
<pak33m> gonna have to start having global jams on the weekend and maybe dj pak33m will show
<mhall119> cjohnston: can you make a venue for your house?  It doesn't have to use the exact address, just something that puts it on the map
<cjohnston> mhall119: k
<govatent> i still don't know the date :P
<cjohnston> govatent:  friday
<govatent> that might be a tough one for me. 
<cjohnston> let me know
<cjohnston> govatent: still in miami?
<govatent> yup
<govatent> I don't know if ill be working or not yet
<cjohnston> if you can make it, let jcastro  know
<govatent> I just got back from out of town so there is a massive amount of work on my plate 
<govatent> is he going ?
<cjohnston> He may.. I believe he needs a ride
<govatent> ok
<govatent> ill keep ya guys posted 
<cjohnston> thanks
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-02-28
<govatent> maxolasersquad: ping
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-02-29
<svwilliams_> cjohnston, FYI I'm going to the community web jam
<cjohnston> awesome
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-03-01
<cjohnston> jamalta: ping
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-03-02
<raubvogel> Having a bit of an issue with a test vm running 11.10
<raubvogel> First when I try to login as any user but root (I did create root pw after backing up to a previous snapshot), my username becomes "I have no name!"
<raubvogel> If I login as root, that does not happen but trying to do sudo anything as root I am told can't open /etc/sudoers: permission denied
<maxolasersquad> raubvogel: http://nousessence.com/node/1267
<maxolasersquad> For him it was the security set to /etc/password
<maxolasersquad> Should be -rw-r--r--
<raubvogel> Mine is too
<raubvogel> I did find out my /etc is being shown as drw------- instead of drwxr-xr-x
<maxolasersquad> For http://www.ducea.com/2008/03/07/ldap-troubleshooting-i-have-no-name/ is was permissions on /etc/libnss-ldap.conf
<maxolasersquad> Though that's because he was using openldap
<raubvogel> I am setting openldap up on that vm (testing my restore stuff), but I cannot see how that would affect the permissions for /etc
<raubvogel> Interesting: snapshot before installing ldap seems proper
<raubvogel> Lemme just install the packages and see what happens
<raubvogel> Update: it was I who screw things up
<raubvogel> Life is good now
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-03-03
<Guest54925> Can someone help me with a PERL loop?
<bluebomber> Gingerbear, what's going on with you?!
<bluebomber> quit, joined, quit, joined, quit, joined, etc.
<Gingerbear> lol
<Gingerbear> was installing new hardware (gfx card, psu, ram)
<bluebomber> Did you get it all?!
<bluebomber> I want to hear about it tomorrow. Goodnight.
<Gingerbear> night
<dantalizing> morning
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-03-04
<nileblackflame> Hey all. First time here..
#ubuntu-us-fl 2013-02-28
<linuxdude> hello
<linuxdude> checking if I'm online
<linuxdude> can any one see my text?
<dantalizing> morning
#ubuntu-us-fl 2013-03-01
<ShawnR> good evening... lol
#ubuntu-us-fl 2013-03-02
<zoose> hello all. hows everything
#ubuntu-us-fl 2013-03-03
<zoose> hello
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-02-24
<Azeban> Hello, hello, hello
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-02-25
<Nothing_Much> Man Quassel just had to screw up on me :(
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-02-28
<Nothing_Much> One of these days, being an Ubuntu certified technician will mean something in the US!
<ShawnR> good evening gents (and ladies?)
<ShawnR> I was reading about trying to add a new SATA HDD without rebooting the PC, I saw to initiate a scan by echo "- - -" > /sys/class/scsi_host/host0/scan (where host0 is the host you need to rescan)... but I get permission denied (I am running it using the sudo command).  Is there anything else I need to do?  I'm running 12.04 server
<ShawnR> nvm, found the solution
<ShawnR> sudo sh -c "echo "'- - -'" > /sys/class/scsi_host/host0/scan"
<Nothing_Much> Hi ShawnR
<Nothing_Much> Oh okay
<Nothing_Much> I don't know the solution tho
<ShawnR> hi Nothing_Much 
<ShawnR> it's ok, i figurd it out (well, google and some russian site helped out)
<Nothing_Much> oh nice
<ShawnR> I had to encapsulate the entire command in a sudo by doing the sudo sh -c command
<Nothing_Much> whatever that means lol
<Nothing_Much> That's a bit advanced for me
<ShawnR> it helps that I carry over a pretty good knowledge of batch scripting in windows
<Nothing_Much> oh my
<Nothing_Much> I have no knowledge on languages and stuff lol
<Nothing_Much> Man I wish there was an alternative to Impress
<ShawnR> well, scripting, at the most basic form, is just the exact same thing you'd type in the terminal or at the command prompt...
<Nothing_Much> Really big lack of sounds during a slideshow
<Nothing_Much> ohh
<ShawnR> it's ok, MS PowerPoint on Windows 7 can't even properly play embedded WMV files (but plays mp4 fine)
<Nothing_Much> oh wow
<Nothing_Much> yeahbut
<Nothing_Much> It works on WIndows
<Nothing_Much> Not Ubuntu
<Nothing_Much> :(
<Nothing_Much> I've been obsessing over this bug
<ShawnR> good time to learn to code a bit :P
<ShawnR> the best way i learned stuff is in time of need and using the reverse engineering trick
<Nothing_Much> nah, not too interested, it's that and I have a learning/social disability
<ShawnR> not to make light of that, but i've seen many times where some random situation has been able to overcome that, with the right amount of interest and determination about a certain project (I have a cousin with mild autism)
<Nothing_Much> Asperger's?
<ShawnR> yeah, but it's not full on... but i think they still technically classify it as so
<ShawnR> i get kinda confused when they talk about what it actually is
<Nothing_Much> ah, well I got Asperger's
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-02-23
<gidim> Hi peoples. :)
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-02-24
<gidim> People!
<ahoneybun> gidim: ?
<gidim> I'm just happy there's people. It's been so quiet in here.
<ahoneybun> yea sadly that is true gidim 
<ahoneybun> gidim: where are you in Fl?
<gidim> Davie.
<gidim> I'm starting to get back into my computer stuff again, so I thought IRC would be fun. :)
<ahoneybun> gidim: I'm in Hollywood
<ahoneybun> so close
<gidim> Woohoo! I could always use the help converting friends. :)
<gidim> I used to live in Hollywood. I was in the park the Seminoles closed, by the casinos.
<ahoneybun> oh nice I have gone to the BC campus in Davie a few times
<gidim> I've been on Ubuntu since Dapper, on and off. I just wiped my Win7 laptop for Utopic, and breathed new life into it. :)
<ahoneybun> nice I've been jumping around with the different distros of Ubuntu for the last few days
<gidim> It's fun, isn't it? Trying everything.
<gidim> I downloaded the phone emulator the other day, just to see how it worked.
<ahoneybun> for the SDK?
<gidim> Yep. I've been debating trying to write a phone app, but I have no idea what I'd want to write. So, I was just playing with the interface, because we don't have phones here yet. :)
<gidim> Besides, my programming skills stop at writing Hello, World! 
<ahoneybun> gidim: same level here lol
<ahoneybun> I had a working Nexus 4 with Ubuntu running on it
<ahoneybun> *had'
<gidim> haha, best I've done so far was root my old Nook HD+ for stock Android, never ventured Ubuntu onto it.
<ahoneybun> gidim: if your free tomorrow we could meet up and I'll show you my app :)
<gidim> I work 11-7. I'm a bookmonkey. :)
<gidim> The Pembroke Pines store.
<gidim> I've been getting that tinkering bug again, though. I have two partial desktops in the shed, I want to turn one into a home file server. :)
<ahoneybun> I've been meaning to do that as well
<gidim> It's been too long, I missed it.
<gidim> I need something to distract me from the wait for 16.04. :)
<ahoneybun> lol that is a bit of a wait 
<ahoneybun> I'll be on it gidim when you do get free
<ahoneybun> *it = here
<gidim> Oh, I'm off on Wednesday.
<ahoneybun> gidim: I'm going to be at a bar event this wednesday
<ahoneybun> but once a month I go to this IT Beer event called vBeers on wednesday
<gidim> IT Beer event? That does sound fun.
<ahoneybun> yep up in Oakland Park
<terrylm> Hi
<terrylm> Having minicom wows on Ubuntu 14.04.1, anyone know about minicom?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-02-25
<leewood74> I am running 14.04LTS with XFCE and dual monitors, after a recent update all of the desktop icons moved to the left monitor. I can no longer drag them onto the right monitor.
<mhall119> leewood74: that's unusual, you might find help in #xubuntu for that
<mhall119> I don't use Xfce anymore, so I can't do much for you
<leewood74> thanks I will try there
<Gran> hello :)
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-02-26
<gidim> Ohai!
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-02-27
<Nothing_Much> Is archive.us.ubuntu.com down?
<Nothing_Much> nvm, went back up
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-03-06
<guest777> Donate me please a BitCoin adress        1Nuj3pwSaXn4GE2WoVEAiDKTaPozo4mpVX)sorry and thanks) 
<guest777> pls)
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-02-27
<Rush8733> Hello all, I am interested in your events. Is there anything planned in the next 60 days especially with 17.04 right around the corner?
<floridagram> <KMyers> @Rush8733, I don't know if we have anything planned for the 17.04 release yet. What are are you located?
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Does anyone have any theories about the naming convention after zesty?
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Or knowledge?
<floridagram> <KMyers> Ubuntu comes to a close. The experiments is over
<sintre> good thing i have plenty of iso's downloaded
<sintre> :)
<floridagram> <KMyers> that winner will be chosen at random to receive the Ultimate Prize.
<sintre> is this like highlander?
<sintre> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ytxj3JFcQZE
<Kinu> Hi
<Kinu> I installed lubuntu 16.04.2 yesterday
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Hi
<floridagram> <KMyers> Morning
<Kinu> Later I tested bluetooth and it was working fine
<Kinu> but today I am not able to detect any device on my lappy or either way around
<Kinu> so can any one help me to fix this problem
<floridagram> <KMyers> Ubuntu has come a long way in the past few years in which Bluetooth and WiFi simply work out of the box
<floridagram> <KMyers> Are you talking about connecting to another Bluetooth Device?
<Kinu> yes
<Kinu> like yesterday i was able to connect to my android phone
<Kinu> and was also able to send and receive a file on both of these devices
<floridagram> <KMyers> And today you cant?
<Kinu> yes
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Did you unplug it and plug it back in?
<Kinu> what blutooth?
<Kinu> i  restarted the services for the bluetooh
<Kinu> but didnt work
<floridagram> <KMyers> Can you post the result of
<floridagram> <KMyers> hcitool dev
<Kinu> yes
<Kinu> wait a sec
<floridagram> <KMyers> Ok
<Kinu> kinu@Grey:~$ hcitool dev
<Kinu> Devices:
<Kinu> it is showing blan
<Kinu> blank*
<floridagram> <KMyers> Can you try with sudo
<Kinu> yes i tried it still it is showing blank
<floridagram> <KMyers> Try running sudo /etc/init.d/bluez-utils restart
<Kinu> wait let me try
<floridagram> <KMyers> Ok
<floridagram> <KMyers> It is strange because you should at least be getting something
<Kinu> it says 
<Kinu> sudo: /etc/init.d/bluez-utils: command not found
<Kinu> lubuntu has diff blutooth manager I think
<Kinu> its blueman
<floridagram> <KMyers> I have not played with the one included in lxde, you should be able to install bluez which is a better bluetooth stack IMHO
<floridagram> <KMyers> sudo apt-get install bluez bluez-alsa bluez-audio bluez-btsco bluez-compat bluez-cups \ …   bluez-dbg bluez-gstreamer bluez-pcmcia-support bluez-tools bluez-utils python-bluez \ …   bluewho indicator-bluetooth libbluetooth-dev libgnome-bluetooth11 libbluetooth3 \ …   python-gobject python-dbus
<Kinu> Ok to do that i need to uninstall the present blutooth manager
<Kinu> so how do i do that
<Kinu> and also need to remove all its dependencies
<floridagram> <KMyers> When you go to install it, it will prompt you to remove conflicting packages
<floridagram> <KMyers> BRB, need to run to a meeting
<Kinu> Ok no problem thank you KMyers
<Kinu> I will see to it
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> http://www.androidauthority.com/t-mobile-free-line-service-753326/
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> @KMyers
<floridagram> <KMyers> I am at the limit on free lines
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Ah, the watch was the last one?
<floridagram> <KMyers> No. I am paying for that one
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Oh
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Anyone know of good paying programming or security jobs?
<floridagram> <KMyers> Depends, I may be in the market for a developer. Whats up
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Got a guy leaving for a development job.  He know his stuff. I'd like to see if I can help him go somewhere else.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> He's looking at Montana.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I think he would stay here if the price was right.
<floridagram> <KMyers> I am looking for someone local
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> He is, he is moving because of work.
<floridagram> <KMyers> Ah, what sort of salary would he be looking for?
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I think 80-90k. Not sure though
<floridagram> <KMyers> Have him shoot a resume to KMyers@Arise.com, I will see if he may be a fit or not
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> K
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Thanks
<floridagram> <KMyers> I just had a developer put his 2 weeks notice last week
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Ok.  This dude just put in his today.   I'm not sure if he's willing to consider something local, but I really want to help him not have to move if he doesn't have to.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> He is moving to Montana just because he got a job there.  It's a great place to work from home, but the salaries generally suck because the cost of living is low.
<floridagram> <chuckr> http://www.replicant.us/
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @chuckr you live!
<floridagram> <chuckr> 😏
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-02-28
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @Ivoriesablaze 's new watch will get AW 2.0
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> http://www.androidauthority.com/fossil-android-wear-2-0-753508/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=gplus
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Awesome
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2017/02/new-10-raspberry-pi-zero-comes-with-wi-fi-and-bluetooth/
<maxolasersquad> I'm really hoping a Pi 4 is around the corner. This is the longest stretch of time without a hardware refresh.
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> We have just a few more days people: http://act.autismspeaks.org/site/TR?team_id=53866&fr_id=2791&pg=team
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Reshare, tweet, post all that good stuff
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> We have an opening for an Android security guy https://tracfone-wireless.silkroad.com/epostings/index.cfm?fuseaction=app.jobinfo&jobid=1353&company_id=16179&version=1&source=ONLINE&jobOwner=992275&aid=1
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> or really, any sort of embedded security
<floridagram> <KMyers> http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/news/2017/02/28/amazons-cloud-service-goes-down-sites-scramble/98530914/
<floridagram> <KMyers> This is a mess, it is impacting my CDN at work
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Single point of failure
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Ur fault
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Next time you will have redundant cloud providers :D
<floridagram> <KMyers> No, the system will still run properly, this just cripples the update system. At least I am not doing a largescale rollout
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Srsly tho.. what the hell are you paying them to do?  As of right now I have higher uptime in my closet.
<floridagram> <KMyers> When I am in a rollout, it pushes a lot of bandwidth
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Yeah, but what do they do better than you can do?
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Cloud providers are supposed to ensure maximum uptime.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> This is not that.
<floridagram> <KMyers> I finally got a foam cutter
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> YouTube TV info is out
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> https://tv.youtube.com/welcome/
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-03-01
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> But I'm the xubuntu user in the group XD
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> It took a quarter million factory resets to kill this phone.
<floridagram2> <KMyers> Damn!
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Damnnn
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> False alarm.  The rubber band holding the battery failed to do its job.  Still going.
<floridagram2> <KMyers> That thing wont die
<roaksoax> /wi/win 8
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> I know.  It's the Energizer Bunny of factory resets
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> What phone is that?
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> An Alcatel
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-03-02
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> how to set up remote server checks on ubuntu: https://plus.google.com/u/0/+AdamOutler/posts/9x5BDr5jLEq
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> 9 * * * *  whoToEmail="adamoutler@gmail.com" serverToCheck="adamoutler.com"; ping -c 1 $serverToCheck || echo "At $(date) it was detected the $serverToCheck server is down" |mail -s "$serverToCheck is down" $whoToEmail
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> That's a badass cron job.
<floridagram> <itnet7> +1 👍
<floridagram> <Abrerr> dohohoh
<floridagram> <Abrerr> After wifi that didn't work out of the box, I'm rocking ubuntu on the desktop - rawr!
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-03-03
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> http://www.androidauthority.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/galaxy-s8-leak-front.jpg
<floridagram> <KMyers> That is likely my next phone
<floridagram> <KMyers> I may be getting the Nintendo Switch today
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Niceee
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I can vouch for the validity of this image.  As anyone can plainly see the shot was taken with an iPhone and every authentic leak is taken with an iPhone.
<floridagram> <KMyers> I should have pre-ordered the switch, it is sold out everywhere
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Although, there aren't fingerprints smearing up the screen, don't let that fool you.  It was still taken with an iPhone.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Throughout leak history, you can always tell it's valid because it was taken with an iPhone.  This is the reason Keith won't be responsible for leaking unreleased devices.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> http://www.androidauthority.com/samsung-galaxy-s8-headphone-jack-754155
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> The smudges we expect are seen on the sides of it.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I just find it funny that the iPhone is the number one camera used to leak Galaxy devices.  I also think it's funny they always are smudged with fingerprints like someone was eating pizza.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> https://summerofcode.withgoogle.com/organizations/6453536335331328/
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Own cloud is participating in GSOC. We need to suggest excel docs when they open.
<floridagram> <govatent> Zelda is a boy
<floridagram> <KMyers> I feel triggered
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> @KMyers  do you have problems with glass?  Mine won't sign in. I factory reset and it's stuck at pairing.
<floridagram> <KMyers> No but in all honesty I have not used it in a while
<floridagram> <KMyers> It has happened in the past and it normally works when I try it a few times
<maxolasersquad> I just got my Wii U this week. I got it for ~$100 off and many game scan be picked up for less.
<floridagram> <KMyers> Yes, this will cause the Wii U price to tank. I never purchased the Wii U myself
<floridagram> <KMyers> Zelda is the big box game launching on the Switch but it is also on the Wii U
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> @KMyers do you know of any good Apache server password management solution?
<floridagram> <KMyers> To manage SSH/etc access?
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Server management. Access control
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> To http
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Totp or email code
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Or allow users to specify username and password
<floridagram> <KMyers> Are you running PHP on top of that?
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Something I can peg to a limited user base with little inconvenience.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Sure
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> But I want it at the server level.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> So you don't get a web page unless you authenticate
<floridagram> <KMyers> I have heard good things about gluu, I have not tried it but it has a lot of great features
<floridagram> <KMyers> There is also Syncope (part of the Apache foundation) but it is a bit of a mess
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I think ideally an email or SMS with a one time code would be best.
<floridagram> <KMyers> Gluu has TOTP support using the Google Authenticator Framework
<floridagram> <KMyers> I think it does email as well, SMS would require a SMS gateway but should also be possible
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Anything where you put in an email, and it checks a whitelist and emails a code without a password?  I have user authentication at the app level.  I need a second factor at the server.
<floridagram> <KMyers> I am not aware of anything like that
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> HRM..  maybe I can do something like one of the options above  without a password
<floridagram> <KMyers> You would need to modify it but is should be possible. It may also be possible to write something like that
<floridagram> <KMyers> I put Majora's Mask on my switch
<maxolasersquad> Through the virtual console?
<floridagram> <KMyers> No... Through a 3D Printer and Wood Filament
<maxolasersquad> I've been playing a lot of Zelda recently. I started Wind Waker HD last night.
<maxolasersquad> Oh, well, that's one way to do it. :)
<floridagram> <KMyers> No virtual console yet. It will be coming soon. I put a 200gb micro SD card in there so I am ready
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Damn the SunPass Android app UI is badddddd
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I mades a 2-factor auth method.  https://pastebin.adamoutler.com/KVps
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Now I just need to figure out how best to implement it.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> essentially, authorized users already have a file created. gen2factor.sh creates a new password for that file, if it exists
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> verify2factor.sh verifies the email(file), and a 6-digit code which gets run through base64 and compared to the generated 2factor code.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> now, I can generate and verify, I need to implement.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Unfortunately I'm stuck. I just don't know apache that well.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-03-04
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> @KMyers can you print stuff from here? https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:417677
<floridagram> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, Yes
<floridagram> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, I will look at the code a bit later
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I'd like to try some of these drip tips.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Currently I order them for $5-each from China.
<floridagram> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, I can print a few
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Stay classy
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> It's the terms of service on my guest network.
<floridagram> <Abrerr> What do you have providing the captive portal? Linux box?
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Pfsense
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Oh right on. I keep meaning to play with pfsense.
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Best buy by me
<floridagram> <KMyers> A pi!
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Yeopp
<floridagram> <KMyers> The Deadpool 2 Trailer just dropped
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Saw it
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-03-05
<floridagram> <govatent> Was that the best buy on pines?
<floridagram> <govatent> Cause I saw the same thing
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Yea @govatent
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-02-26
<maxolasersquad> That's some of the weirdest spam, or whatever, I've ever seen. Too bad GHJGUHtubman_ messed up the ascii art.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2019-02-25
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I like
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Excellent 👍 I made two installer flash drives today and I have a keyboard and monitor ready to begin setup @_@
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> So exciting xD
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers @Ivoriesablaze  it begins
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> lol
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I wonder if these will overheat
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers are you familiar with a boot error "couldn't get size 0x80000...000e"?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> On all or one?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> oh I think I might have found it, I have to go into the bios, man this bios looks nice
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I just started on the first one, I'll turn it into a vpn
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> hm still got the error booting to usb, maybe I'll try writing a debian image
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I tried ubuntu server
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Have we just had a glimpse of Steam's new design? | PC Gamer … https://www.pcgamer.com/amp/have-we-just-had-a-glimpse-of-steams-new-design/#referrer=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.google.com&amp_tf=From%20%251%24s
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Debian is installing ok
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> So I'll use that as the openvpn, maybe move it to a pi later
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I wonder if even a raspberry pi version 1 would be fine, I can't imagine openvpn being that heavy
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> demmit
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> why does writing a python list to a json look wrong? lol
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> and pickling objects sounds not exactly stable
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> @RazPi, I guess it depends on the total throughput you're throwing at it and the level of encryption used.
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> assuming the Pi1 is terminating the VPN
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> meh, pickle is so darn easy I'll just deal with it
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> plus I mean
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> it's called pickle
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> PICKLE!
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> pickle rick things
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I knew that was coming :P
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> It had to be done
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> or is that bot gone?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> debian image installed an entire os with xfce
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> trying netinst now
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I just want a debian server 😿
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> They don't distribute a 'minimal' iso?
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> @RazPi, ^nvm, that's it
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> ^oops, don't click things
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> @ImageBot, YES
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> weird
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> @ImageBot, happy dog
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> it's not working odd...
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Guess that doesn't work
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> This works @gif
<floridagram-bot> <EZRA1964> It doesn't like me, ha
<floridagram-bot> <EZRA1964> Ok that works
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Same thing happened to my gf while we slept. Guy was pulling into his parking spot and just scraped my gfs new car while Turing his car in. He actually left a note with name number and insurance which blew our mind. Maybe it's a not living in Florida thing?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers How would I set up one of those NUC's to recover on power failure?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> They see the require the power button after a brownout
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Bios settings
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Oh you found it?
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Nope, but after working with servers and hardware in general for a while, there are just some things you know are in bios
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> i'd +1 Joel's comment, but not every hardware does.
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> i'll se if i can find info the the nuc's bios
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I'm not sure they're server oriented but I'll check when I get home
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Ty!
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> I found it
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> in the nuc bios its called "after poewr failure"
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> i'll link a video i found it in
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9vz1fuFFuj8 @RazPi
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> i was about to say that if it's not in bios, most likely it doesn't even have the option for it, but awesome
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> @govatent what hardware have you seen doesn't have it? the only ones i've seen are desktop oriented, though i suppose the NUC goes into that category
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> i can't recall ever seeing something with that feature for a very long time.
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> interesting
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> including servers?
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> maybe back in the day.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @all - remember that the Autism Speaks Walk is this weekend
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Sweet!
#ubuntu-us-fl 2019-02-26
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Is it hard to spin your own distro
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I think maybe I can avoid windows for a while if make a live distro
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Nope
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I'll bug you about it soon then x)
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Intel's Gen11 iGPU outperforms AMD's Vega 10 in leaked benchmarks … https://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/3071654/intel-gen11-igpu-benchmarks
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @RazPi
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Facing Financial Pressures, GOG Quietly Lays Off At Least A Dozen Staff … https://kotaku.com/facing-financial-pressures-gog-quietly-lays-off-at-lea-1832879826
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Wow they're doing better and better with Intel graphics
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> USB 3.0 & USB 3.1 merger into USB 3.2 branding by overseers further confusing USB-C … https://appleinsider.com/articles/19/02/26/usb-if-seeds-confusion-with-usb-30-usb-31-merger-into-usb-32-branding
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> So we're going to call all USB 3 devices USB 3.2. but we're going to call them V1, v2, and v2x2.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> @KMyers this sounds like the work of Apple.  Trying to confuse people.
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> "Apple is a notable member of the USB 3.0 Promoter Group, which means it is highly likely to be an early adopter of USB 3.2 Gen 2x2 in its hardware." @KMyers
#ubuntu-us-fl 2019-02-27
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Things started getting shitty when apple joined.  USB authentication is DRM for USB. It's now part of the spec.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I think they're trying to ruin things so they can create a new standard in 5 years.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> That's not the way to ask.  I'll leave a bad review now.
<floridagram-bot> <EZRA1964> Hey guys, any recommendations on a printer? Needs are very low. Black and white output. I'm thinking of HP because of linux driver support. Ideas?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I use a Brother HL-L2380DW without issue
<floridagram-bot> <EZRA1964> Hmmm
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> The toner cartridges last forever and are very inexpensive to replace. I have had the printer close to 3 years and have only replaced it once
<floridagram-bot> <EZRA1964> Hows the scanner work in linux?
<floridagram-bot> <EZRA1964> O nice
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> No issues. I just use SANE over a network. It also can scan directly to Google Drive which is nice for me as I can pull it up on my Mobile devices, chromebook or just about anywhere
<floridagram-bot> <EZRA1964> That is mice
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> It has Google CloudPrint as well
<floridagram-bot> <EZRA1964> Oooo
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Aside it being a bit bulky (as all multi-function laser printers are), I have to admit that I cannot find anything I hate about it
<floridagram-bot> <EZRA1964> Nice
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> It is not as bulky as most
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I'm tryinng to find the song the nazi rap was based on
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> It sounds like its instrumentals were ripped from somewhere
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4zpYQJkBQp0&feature=youtu.be&t=164
<floridagram-bot> <EZRA1964> https://youtu.be/1zY1orxW8Aw
<floridagram-bot> <EZRA1964> Not this one?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> It's related to that but the instrumentals sound like they're from another 80s song
<yson68> hello
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Morning
#ubuntu-us-fl 2019-02-28
<floridagram-bot> <EZRA1964> Now we need to encourage Samsung to do something with Iota
<floridagram-bot> <EZRA1964> @KMyers thanks I ordered one of those printers
<floridagram-bot> <EZRA1964> @EZRA1964, They talked about it, now they need to do something
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Huh.
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Moving the sidebar in Ubuntu seems to go a long way to removing annoyances
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I just put it on the bottom and suddenly default unity isn't so bad.
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> er, Ubuntu
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> It depends on your screen resolution
#ubuntu-us-fl 2019-03-01
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> well
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I just hosed my screen resolution intalling a new nvidia
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> drfiver
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I forgot how to get the second display running and proper screen config xD
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> nvidia-settings
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> It doesn't seem to run, I'm going to try running the .deb this time
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Are you using noveau?
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> or prop?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I don't know, I'm on 18.04
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Oh, fresh ubuntu?
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> I'd guess it's probably noveau
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> well sorta fresh
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> would explain it
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> How do I get around that?
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> you'd have to go grab the nvidia release
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> installing nvidia drivers should do it
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> iiiiiiiiii'd guess there's a PPA for it
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> maaaayyybe it's in the repos? (does ubuntu care about non-foss?)
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I downloaded and chmodded and ran, I even had it init 3
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> running straight from the nvidia website caused issues for me some years ago
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> lsmod see if novuea is up?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> is it named noveau?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> nvidia_modeset       1036288  1 nvidia_drm … nvidia              17276928  2 nvidia_uvm,nvidia_modeset … drm_kms_helper        172032  1 nvidia_drm
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I seemed to have installed nvidia
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> but my screens are stuck at single monitor with 1024x768
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> whatttt
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> yea, think it's actually named noveau in lsmod
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> so you have some kinda nvidia in there lol
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> no errs on nvidia-settings?
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> You could just go grab arandr or something
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> not sure what ubuntu installs be default
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> it's a front end for.. xrandr
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Until you resolve the nvidia software issues
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> if ubuntu doesn't have arandr, there's lxrandr also
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Mainly have to install the nvidia issue, I'm trying to get tensorflow running
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> but if you have ubuntu, these sorts of w/e randr options should be in your display settings
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> hm..
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> xrandr --listmonitors
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> gets you something like:  0: +DP-2 1920/698x1080/393+0+0  DP-2
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> identifier DP-2 is one of my displays
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> can manage like: xrandr --output DP-2 --mode 1920x1080
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> If you have more than one display, you can specify on the same line
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> the layout for my 2 (1 vert, 1 horiz)
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> xrandr --output DVI-D-1 --off --output HDMI-1 --off --output DP-2 --primary --mode 1920x1080 --rate 144 --pos 1080x736 --rotate normal --output DP-1 --off --output HDMI-2 --mode 1920x1080 --pos 0x0 --rotate right
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> @Abrerr, ^^ But this should do it
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Obv swap out DP-2 with w/e your display is
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I have it working again thank you, I had to use some of the ubuntu based controls x_x
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> ubuntu-devices and apt-get install nvidia-driver-415
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I think installing tensorflow is going to be the pain point tonight
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> er, cuda and cudnn
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers !!!
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> 10 Operating Systems You Can Run on Raspberry Pi in 2019 … https://www.fossmint.com/operating-systems-for-raspberry-pi/
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> What is the plan for Tomorrow @Ivoriesablaze / @RazPi
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> You been Sunday?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> You know what..  I need coffee before I try to think
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> @KMyers  Do you remember the name of  that all you can sushi buffet in Pembroke Pines?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @SivaMachina, They changed their name a few weeks ago.
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> Do you know what to?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> On the phone with @Panzer_III and he thinks it is Noni
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Nori Tori
<floridagram-bot> <EZRA1964> @KMyers, Gesundtite
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> @Panzer_III  @KMyers  thank you for the help
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers, I'm up for anything
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Could make it a coffee shop project day
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I like coffee
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> https://wsvn.com/news/local/pilot-dead-after-plane-crashes-into-building-near-fort-lauderdale-beach/
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> All I can think of is Edna saying "no capes"
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Doesn't have the FI or Tail listed
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> if it's ADSB I'd like to know where and how fast it was
<floridagram-bot> <EZRA1964> @KMyers Good call on that printer. It arrived today and I struggeled for 30 minutes to get it installed on my Work laptop to no avail. Rolled over to my Ubuntu desktop and pulled up the printer app .... IT WAS ALREADT LISTED AND INSTALLED. HA!
<floridagram-bot> <EZRA1964> too funny
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @EZRA1964, Glad to hear it is working
#ubuntu-us-fl 2019-03-02
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> where's that?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Shake Shack?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> corner of lantana, ocean avenue and a1a
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> ice cream & yoghurt club
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> And why were we not invited?
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Somebody say food?
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I wish I weren't trying to lose weight
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Microsoft Excel will now let you snap a picture of a spreadsheet and import it - The Verge … https://www.theverge.com/2019/3/1/18246429/microsoft-excel-covert-photos-data-tables-editable-table-ai-feature
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> it was just a last minute run it's like 5 minutes away but you are invited tomorrow if you come up!
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> xD @AdamOutler I need to lose weight too
<floridagram-bot> <EZRA1964> Android ppie is working good for me, I like it.
<floridagram-bot> <EZRA1964> I think they made some good decesions when they tweaked the UI
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @EZRA1964, I have it on one phone, just got it on my primary phone
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @RazPi - did you still need to use a hard drive dock?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @RazPi / @Ivoriesablaze - should I come up today so I won't need to wake up at 6 AM tomorrow. I was thinking about taking the tri-rail
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I'm writing a Java manager for Android Virtual Box machines to bring them up, monitor a process which monitors the machine and shut down the machine on inactivity.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Anyone ever wrote a process manager with 2 separate components, and multiple branches?
<floridagram-bot> <EZRA1964> That is one of my favorite scenes from mcu
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> This is how I feel.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> It's incredibly frustrating to deal with multiple processes which rely upon each other.  I need more objects.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Then I need more monitoring for those objects.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Oh, it takes 7.5 minutes to test any changes.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, Is that all... It takes me 30+ minutes before I can test changes in my side project
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Yeah, it's not a lot, but because it relies on timing because it's an Android VM, it makes it considerably more testing extensive.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Sitting here like
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Then
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> And repeat.
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> @KMyers that's not a bad idea, i'll be in west palm later
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> though i am going really early tomorrow
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> but my mom might be going a littler later
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> When will you be in West Palm Beach?
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> around 2 to 4
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Ok. Let me get ready and touch base with you in a bit to make plans
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> ok
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> would you be able to help set up today at all?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I would not mind
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> cool
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> No problems with me crashing over your place tonight?
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> yep
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Cool. Packing a day bag
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> I'm at Atlanta Airport
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> 9 hours to kill
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Where are you headed!
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Argentina
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Long detour
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Coming from Denver wasn't as great options as Miami
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I guess this is the twlight train
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> That's comforting
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> 404 - Train not found
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I'm awake
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @AdamOutler https://imgflip.com/i/2v1swf
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @RazPi and @RazPi - want to visit a sushi place tonight?
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> ...
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Can't think of food yet, my stomach hates everything right now, ask again in a few hours xD
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Raz squared
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> D:
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Where are you jumping off I can come pick you up
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> You said Raz twice
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, Wow I did not notice
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> One of those were for you
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> There's a spare room here for you too just inncaset
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I didn't notice either gosh
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> He's staying at my place
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Ok
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Ok
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> you know what
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I'm okay with default ubuntu
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @RazPi, It grows on you
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> It's not my ultimate leet setup but, it gets the job done and it's *nix so I can't have to fight the OS anymore
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze - at Deerfield
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Where are we meeting up what's the plan today?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Not sure. I am not driving
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> We can convene at my place as a first stop
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I was going to meet Joel at the park to help setup. I am running late so I am not sure if that is still needed.
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> ok
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> If you're can't, it's fine, I'll see you after
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> How far along are you guys?
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> TBH, we could probably use the help
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I will let you know when I arrive at the station. It is a short walk to the park if memory serves me right
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> From the brightline station, yes, the tri rail station is further weat
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Weat
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> West
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> I can pick you up if needed
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I could use the walk. It is short
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Not as short as you think, but let me know if you change your mind
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> @RazPi Tokyo Bay?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, I am in, I have not eaten all day
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @Ivoriesablaze dammit I just sat down with a bowl of cheerios D:
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> When are you thinking of going?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> 7 ish
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> oh sure yeah
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> @RazPi, I know.  But to determine states I have to get into screenshot analysis in a whole new level.
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DKGZx0gWkAEgHgQ.jpg
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I've been looking for excuses to post that everywhere
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> but yeah that's a hulk smash situation :/
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> @RazPi we're starting to make our way over
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> ok might run a little late, just have to run through the shower and head out
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I've been trying to organize my study schedule
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> 5 minutes or everything's on you
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I just paid health insurance, I'm broke 😂
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Stopping for gas on my way
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> (Location, lon: -80.066234, lat: 26.573193)
#ubuntu-us-fl 2019-03-03
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @RazPi - we got a table
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Cool. I'm almost there
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Where are you
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> [Live broadcast] … You are invited to my broadcast. - … http://youtu.be/nFUZ09n1YMU
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> [Live broadcast] … You are invited to my broadcast. - … http://youtu.be/inHDg7LVyBw
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Check out @jeremiahg’s Tweet: https://twitter.com/jeremiahg/status/1100869430714630145?s=09
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Check out @ErrataRob’s Tweet: https://twitter.com/ErrataRob/status/1100849214102401026?s=09
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> So tired
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers I'll be free in a little bit are you guys still in West palm
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @Ivoriesablaze
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Keith already got on trirail
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Ok
